# Request ID Help



## tsutliff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I've been looking at the profiles on this site (and others) and haven't been able to ID these two cichlids that were given to me last year. Any ideas? I appreciate any help. Thanks.

Fish #1

















Fish #2


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

can you give better pics of the two fish


----------



## tsutliff (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I'm working on getting some better pics.


----------



## tsutliff (May 10, 2005)

Here are a few more pics of one of the fish. Kind of a cheap camera. I've fiddled with the lighting a bit, turned off flash, etc. Hopefully these are more clear. The other other yellow fish with the dark bands heads for his cave when the camera comes out. Thanks


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like a neolamprologus tetracanthus but the mouth is different. might be a hybrid who gave you the fish


----------



## tsutliff (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your help. I did some research after your ID and it sure looks like a neolamprologus tetracanthus. The camera is kind of junky and the pictures do not do the fish justice. I went to several sites looking at the mouth and went back and forth eyeballing the fish to compare with the pictures and it looks like an exact match.

Anybody out there have any idea what the yellow fish with black bands is? Thanks.


----------



## tsutliff (May 10, 2005)

Bump--anyone have an idea what the yellow and black banded Cichlid is? Thanks.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

My guess would be a pseudotropheus flavus.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

it is not a p. flavus it is a labeotrophues


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

The first fish is a male Tropheops sp. "red fin" ;he looks correct for that species: http://www.malawi-dream.info/Tropheops_ ... Usisya.htm

The second fish is a deformed Neolamprologus tetracanthus. Could be a hybrid but I've seen far too many Neolamps. that get deformed heads when somebody tries to growout a huge spawn in too small of aquariums [too little space; poor water quality] often resulting in stunting or head deformity in Neolamps. In fact I was making the rounds of the local shops yesterday and observed a retailer's group of Neo. brichardi juveniles where approx. 80% of the fish had that same short rounded head! Here's what a tetracanthus should look like:


----------



## tsutliff (May 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

